# Engine Rattle at Idle, Sounds Like the Dreaded Timing Chain!



## GXL (Mar 31, 1999)

2014 Jetta SE w/. 1.8 TSI engine and 105,000 miles on it, bought it new 5 years ago. It has a sound that's coming from the timing chain area, you can feel it on the reservoir coolant hose. I used a stethoscope all around the engine, but I was only able to narrow down the sound to that area of the engine. I've searched youtube and google and have come empty handed. 

There are 2 videos in youtube showing the sound, here they are:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8wz2RFdxOQ

And:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JobzRu38dM

The 2nd link is my car.


----------



## GXL (Mar 31, 1999)

No one?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Isn't there currently a lawsuit surrounding the gen 3 2.0t timing chains? I'm not sure how the new engines are built, but the old vr6 usually had the chain guides inspected every 100k miles. Sometimes they needed replacement. Is there a TSB for the gen 3 tsi chains?


----------



## GXL (Mar 31, 1999)

Ok, here's the update: the issue was the variable timing. To be specific, the adjuster magnet. It failed after 100k miles, maybe before that. There's a new part number: 06L109259D﻿, the original had a the letter A at the end. If you unplug the wire going into the adjuster magnet, the rattle (comes from the cam adjuster itself as it tried to adjust) goes away. The reason is that when you unplug it, it no longer sends a signal to the spool valve and then to the camshaft adjuster so no more rattle. The new adjuster solved the issue. I hope this helps someone in the future. 

The chain is fine, the cam phaser reads 3.3+ on the OBDEleven scanner. However, I plan to replace the chain, guides, etc. when it gets to 150k miles.


----------



## jacksonoehler (Jul 29, 2021)

Did your engine have a misfire too by any chance? I notice my 2014 Passat 1.8t makes the same noise on idle except sometimes I get a cylinder 3 misfire code that comes and goes w/ a check engine light and an error electronic stability control message. I bought this car a month ago with 133k miles on it so I have no clue what's been replaced or not other than what I've gotten replaced myself.


----------



## GXL (Mar 31, 1999)

jacksonoehler said:


> Did your engine have a misfire too by any chance? I notice my 2014 Passat 1.8t makes the same noise on idle except sometimes I get a cylinder 3 misfire code that comes and goes w/ a check engine light and an error electronic stability control message. I bought this car a month ago with 133k miles on it so I have no clue what's been replaced or not other than what I've gotten replaced myself.


You need new spark plugs! That's your misfire problem and check engine lights/errors etc. It's tricky to separate the coilpacks from the spark plugs, let me know if you need help.


----------



## jacksonoehler (Jul 29, 2021)

GXL said:


> You need new spark plugs! That's your misfire problem and check engine lights/errors etc. It's tricky to separate the coilpacks from the spark plugs, let me know if you need help.


I got the coils, sparkplugs, and pcv valve replaced. The cylinder 3 misfire engine light sometimes comes and goes away after a few days but the uneven rattling sound is still very noticeable in idle.


----------



## mmorello1205 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hey I had/have the same issue with the same exact car. Went to vw they replaced the cam magnet now at idle there is a helicopter sound and vibration only at idle. Once I increase in rpm the sound goes away. Vw said to bring it in and if its related to what they did. (Which they won't admit) they wont charge me another $150 to diagnos. Which I knew exactly what they are going to do. Give me some bs comment about its not the magnet it something else. And then charge me more and more money. Funny thing b4 the cam magnet went I had no vibration or with the cam magnet bad no vibration but just after they replaced it.....helicopter sound. And then lied to me saying my timing chain is at 4.8. Which I checked with 3 different company's and its 4.1 of chain stretch. So im thinking it's the solenoid or the timing is off which they caused. So get a second opinion then going to a stealership. Getting timing chain done in two weeks hopefully that fixes everything. Good luck


----------



## xcargr (9 mo ago)

mmorello1205 said:


> Hey I had/have the same issue with the same exact car. Went to vw they replaced the cam magnet now at idle there is a helicopter sound and vibration only at idle. Once I increase in rpm the sound goes away. Vw said to bring it in and if its related to what they did. (Which they won't admit) they wont charge me another $150 to diagnos. Which I knew exactly what they are going to do. Give me some bs comment about its not the magnet it something else. And then charge me more and more money. Funny thing b4 the cam magnet went I had no vibration or with the cam magnet bad no vibration but just after they replaced it.....helicopter sound. And then lied to me saying my timing chain is at 4.8. Which I checked with 3 different company's and its 4.1 of chain stretch. So im thinking it's the solenoid or the timing is off which they caused. So get a second opinion then going to a stealership. Getting timing chain done in two weeks hopefully that fixes everything. Good luck


hello dis you solved the problem when you change the timing chain?


----------



## laucrism2002 (2 d ago)

jacksonoehler said:


> Did your engine have a misfire too by any chance? I notice my 2014 Passat 1.8t makes the same noise on idle except sometimes I get a cylinder 3 misfire code that comes and goes w/ a check engine light and an error electronic stability control message. I bought this car a month ago with 133k miles on it so I have no clue what's been replaced or not other than what I've gotten replaced myself.


 I have one with 134,000 miles everything runs fine but it still makes the same rattling noise and I don’t know what to aim at to fix it


----------



## laucrism2002 (2 d ago)

jacksonoehler said:


> Did your engine have a misfire too by any chance? I notice my 2014 Passat 1.8t makes the same noise on idle except sometimes I get a cylinder 3 misfire code that comes and goes w/ a check engine light and an error electronic stability control message. I bought this car a month ago with 133k miles on it so I have no clue what's been replaced or not other than what I've gotten replaced myself.


I have a 2015 Passat with 134k miles and it makes the same noise what is it ?


----------

